# How long did it take for you to break 100?



## TheCaddie (Feb 16, 2015)

Question to all....

When you started playing golf, how long did it take for you break 100? And how often were you playing at the time?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

About two months!. It's individual and I was playing every day (school holidays). Don't set a time frame, play sensibly and don't try and force a score and it'll come


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

I've been playing about 2 years, and broke 100 for the first time after about 10 months, and was playing 4 or 5 times a week. Didn't begin doing it regularly until the last couple of months of last summer though, and recorded a best of 92 in September of last year.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Took me an 8 year absence from golf, grew about a foot taller and near doubled my weight in that time.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

From never hitting a ball in anger, just over a month.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Playing maybe once or twice a week if I was lucky and after I'd put 3 cards in to get my first handicap...

It took me 1 week to break 100.
It took another 14 weeks to break 90.
It took another 2 years to break 80.

I think I can break par 70 one day...


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

I broke 100 for the second time yesterday (98 @ Puttenham GC in Surrey)   - been playing for about 5 months now. It was also the first time I've not lost a single ball!

Previously I'd shot a 97 around Silvermere, having played it 3 times in 3 days. I've probably played about 8 full rounds in total, and other scores fall between 105-110.

I play 9 holes most Saturday mornings on a short par 34 course and can knock it around in 45 most weeks, but the course is a real beginners track!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

First round with a card in my hand was under a hundred -


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

No idea.  First time I beat my dad was 105 - 107.
I was about 10 at the time. 

Only started to play seriously 5 years ago.  I just hacked it round with a big slice before that.

I still have that card &#9786;


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



Liverpoolphil said:



			First round with a card in my hand was under a hundred -
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling I am not playing 18 holes enough!!! Maybe 1-2 times a month if I am lucky. 

Practicing a lot, playing 9 hole short course (par 3), lessons....

But not enough course time it seems. Shooting 105-110......


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Dabbled with golf for a few years prior to taking it up seriously.
My 3rd full 18 score was 98, my first handicap card was 85 about a year later.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

I still whack it round above 100 and have been playing about 2 times a month for 3/4 years. Doesn't bother me really.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Probably about 4 months after I joined a club. Before that, I had played before but never very seriously.


----------



## matt71 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

took me around a year to break 100 but was only playing twice a month if that. took me about 2 years to break 90 but will take me a lot longer to break 80 (not sure I ever will to be honest)


----------



## jpjeffery (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

I broke 100 on my 41st attempt, on 28/04/2013. My first 18-hole round was on 01/08/2010. So nearly three years, but it was only my 5th round that year.

I broke 100 again 13 rounds later on 12/09/2013, then again three rounds after that...but then not again until 15/08/2014, which was 24 rounds later.

I've managed it on two other occasions, the most recent of which was just yesterday.

My best gross score is 94, which was also my first sub-100 score. My average is 112.2!

Sub-100 scores represent 6 out of 83 18-hole rounds. 7.2%

Golf is hard.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



TheCaddie said:



			I have a feeling I am not playing 18 holes enough!!! Maybe 1-2 times a month if I am lucky. 

Practicing a lot, playing 9 hole short course (par 3), lessons....

But not enough course time it seems. Shooting 105-110......
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit like you, I spend a lot of time on short Par 3 courses, I think it's the most important part of the game is the short game. 

One hit of your driver could get you within 100yds of the flag, but it could take you 3 shots of your irons to get from 100yds if you're not rehearsed with them.

Saying that I do need to start spending more time on full courses, looking forward to summer and having some evening rounds in after work.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

My first sub 100 round was about 2 months after i started playing regularly. Although it did arrive at a somewhat easier course than i had been playing: East Horton's Parkland course after starting at the Southampton Municipal.


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Off the yellow tee's im hitting under 100 with an average about 97ish. In comps i have never hit under 100. My best being 101 regularly.  My average score of white tee's 101.5 thats after 10 comps. This year my 1st aim is to hit under the hundred in a comp. I play once a week at the moment.


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



Darren24 said:



			Off the yellow tee's im hitting under 100 with an average about 97ish. In comps i have never hit under 100. My best being 101 regularly.  My average score of white tee's 101.5 thats after 10 comps. This year my 1st aim is to hit under the hundred in a comp. I play once a week at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

How long have you been playing Darren?


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Properly started last April when I joined my current club and started playing comps. But before that I was playing on and off for about a year and half before joining the current club but was awful and never had any lessons and rarely played tbh.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

After taking the game up properly I did it within my first few rounds. 

IIRC I was playing off 17 a couple of months later (first handicap), 15 at the end of the 1st summer and 12 the end of the 2nd season.

Won my first scratch trophy in season 3 (+ 6 67 on a par 61) and got down to 11 in season 4 while shooting my personal best on a full 18 hole course of 77 (+5).

My three goals method was key in getting my score under 100 consistently.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Still yet to shoot 100.

One day..........


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Ive only managed it once, but still made buffer


----------



## Toad (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

First and highest handicap was 15, did struggle to beat 100 when I went through a compete swing rebuild a couple of years ago. Was close to quitting at one point but after a few months could see the benefit and my scores tumbled.


----------



## snell (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Once i started playing properly, and joined my first club it took me 6-7 month to break 100. And now ive been playing properly for 1 and 3/4 years my best score off the whites is 91. Im still at the stage where breaking 100 is a nice feeling. Although i definitely plan to break 90 off the whites this year at least!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 16, 2015)

It took me about 4 hours


----------



## Nosevi (Feb 16, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It took me about 4 hours 

Click to expand...

Wasn't going to post but may as well. As above


----------



## And29 (Feb 16, 2015)

3 months of trying to take the skin of the ball

then started to control my backswing with a smoother slower takeaway, i enjoy the game more now knowning that i dont have to swing as hard as i can to get the ball round the course


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2015)

I cant remember how long it took but I remember the round I did it.

I was on the 16th having had 76 shots I had 2 par 3s and a par 4 left at Ilfracombe
golf club.
I went 3 11[eleven] 3 for a 93 I also did it again my very next round with a 96.


----------



## Maccy (Feb 17, 2015)

About 6 months. I wasn't playing regularly until the last 2 months and even then I only play once a week.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 17, 2015)

Ten years        [when I was 10 years old.:lol:]


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

2nd round on a full sized course. Had played on a pitch a few times and been to the range after telling my dad that I wanted to start playing at 13. Was popping it round the pitch and putt respectably so he got me my membership at Stoke Rochford,  1st round I cocked up the last 2 holes and just missed out on breaking 100, then did it at the second attempt.


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Breaking 100 is my current target, been practicing properly 4 months (3 month in winter 2013/14 and started again this jan) and I have played a total of 6 full rounds the best of which is 113; albeit last two rounds 127/124!

my swings getting there working with pro, I want to break 100 so much but after blowing up on 9 holes at the weekend wanting to perform I know now I need to just let it come.

if only transferring the game from the range to the course were easy.

breaking 100 consistently I feel will open up the world of golf for me as it's at this point I feel I'll be at an acceptable standard to visit others courses and accept (or even invite people) to games via work.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

I can't remember.


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



MrBrightside said:



			breaking 100 consistently I feel will open up the world of golf for me as it's at this point I feel I'll be at an acceptable standard to visit others courses and accept (or even invite people) to games via work.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my sentiments. My best is 101 and I am hovering in the 105-109 mark at the moment..... It feels so close yet so far sometimes!!!!


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



TheCaddie said:



			Exactly my sentiments. My best is 101 and I am hovering in the 105-109 mark at the moment..... It feels so close yet so far sometimes!!!! 

Click to expand...

I feel a long way off right now! But then, our PQS at work who plays off of 8h/c advised I'm looking at 3 years playing 1 once a week to become a proficient golfer - this believe to be good advice!


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



MrBrightside said:



			I feel a long way off right now! But then, our PQS at work who plays off of 8h/c advised I'm looking at 3 years playing 1 once a week to become a proficient golfer - this believe to be good advice!
		
Click to expand...

Or single figures in a year apparently....


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



MrBrightside said:



			I feel a long way off right now! But then, our PQS at work who plays off of 8h/c advised I'm looking at 3 years playing 1 once a week to become a proficient golfer - this believe to be good advice!
		
Click to expand...

I better start playing a little bit more often then!


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 19, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Question to all....

When you started playing golf, how long did it take for you break 100? And how often were you playing at the time?
		
Click to expand...

1 week.  I was invited ti Edinburgh by an Uncle and given some old clubs - we then spent a week on the municipal courses before ending up on his.


----------



## Grogger (Feb 19, 2015)

Took me over a year and I'm going into my fourth year of playing but I only play half the year due to work commitments. I find that if I'm playing with someone the pressure to perform helps me play below 100. Most of the time I end up going round on my own as none of my friends play and I'm not a member anywhere so it's not uncommon for me to still score in the low 100's. I'm guessing this is due to mind-set 

It used to bother me a lot but last year I just accepted that I'm not going to get good at this sport quickly so I just enjoy it for what it is and being outside in the fresh air. If I had time to go to the range a couple of weeks I'd probably improve dramatically but I'd rather spend that time on a course.


----------



## Bert (Feb 19, 2015)

breaking 100 consistently I feel will open up the world of golf for me as it's at this point I feel I'll be at an acceptable standard to visit others courses and accept (or even invite people) to games via work.[/QUOTE]

This for me also. I want to enter comps etc but I won't until I'm consistent enough. I'm still at the stage where I am duffing shots 50 yards and doing this with company you have only just met is frightning to me. 

My best is 102, I have the week off work and I have my third lesson at lunchtime so thought I would go out on the course after and hit a couple of balls by myself but the weather has killed that idea so up the range instead. Bloody rain. Golf must be taking over my life if I am thinking like this &#128521;


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 19, 2015)

Bert said:



			breaking 100 consistently I feel will open up the world of golf for me as it's at this point I feel I'll be at an acceptable standard to visit others courses and accept (or even invite people) to games via work.
		
Click to expand...

This for me also. I want to enter comps etc but I won't until I'm consistent enough. I'm still at the stage where I am duffing shots 50 yards and doing this with company you have only just met is frightning to me. 

My best is 102, I have the week off work and I have my third lesson at lunchtime so thought I would go out on the course after and hit a couple of balls by myself but the weather has killed that idea so up the range instead. Bloody rain. Golf must be taking over my life if I am thinking like this &#62985;[/QUOTE]

I have been lessons and they have made a big difference to my game so far. Getting back out this weekend to practice what I have been taught! 

For me, the 2nd long iron shot of the deck has been my killer. Surprisingly good (for my standard) at chipping and putting, but that long iron shot has been the scurge of my game. New technique to be put into practice this weekend. Excited and nervous!!!


----------



## Bert (Feb 19, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			This for me also. I want to enter comps etc but I won't until I'm consistent enough. I'm still at the stage where I am duffing shots 50 yards and doing this with company you have only just met is frightning to me. 

My best is 102, I have the week off work and I have my third lesson at lunchtime so thought I would go out on the course after and hit a couple of balls by myself but the weather has killed that idea so up the range instead. Bloody rain. Golf must be taking over my life if I am thinking like this &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

I have been lessons and they have made a big difference to my game so far. Getting back out this weekend to practice what I have been taught! 

For me, the 2nd long iron shot of the deck has been my killer. Surprisingly good (for my standard) at chipping and putting, but that long iron shot has been the scurge of my game. New technique to be put into practice this weekend. Excited and nervous!!![/QUOTE]

They have helped me know end.  My main issue is the tee shot when I can get it a fair distance (150 yards and in play) I'm okay but this only happens on approx 5 holes,the rest of the time I am hitting it 50 yards in front of me which is highly frustrating as I'm okay at the range.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 19, 2015)

Broke 100 after about 6 months, playing twice a month, took me a good while longer to break 90 and after about 5yrs of playing I've not broke 80, got close with an 82, but even that 82 was a couple of years back.

I quite regularly shoot my age (45) on a round, but that's just the front 9


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 19, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			For me, the 2nd long iron shot of the deck has been my killer. Surprisingly good (for my standard) at chipping and putting, but that long iron shot has been the scurge of my game. New technique to be put into practice this weekend. Excited and nervous!!!
		
Click to expand...

rather than a new technique I would serious suggest that you remove everything from the bag above a 6 iron (maybe even chuck that out too!) but retain your normal teeing clubs (whether than be a driver or a 3 wood etc doesn't matter).  I can almost guarantee you will save 10 shots.  Note if the 6 iron isn't enough to get you to the green (1) do not try to force it (2) use an even more lofted club to make absolutely sure your sub-conscious doesn't try and force it!


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 19, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			rather than a new technique I would serious suggest that you remove everything from the bag above a 6 iron (maybe even chuck that out too!) but retain your normal teeing clubs (whether than be a driver or a 3 wood etc doesn't matter).  I can almost guarantee you will save 10 shots.  Note if the 6 iron isn't enough to get you to the green (1) do not try to force it (2) use an even more lofted club to make absolutely sure your sub-conscious doesn't try and force it!
		
Click to expand...

I think that is great advice. The first time I broke 100 a couple of months back (97) , I didn't use a single driver off the tee (course was 6000 yd par 70), instead using my hybrid on all par 4s and 5s. I then used my Hybrid/6 iron for the 2nd shot, and PW followed by 2 putt. Bogey golf on a par 70 still then leaves you another 10 shots for the 3/4 holes that you have a shocker and you still break 100. 

I then played another 2 rounds scoring 105ish, before shooting 98 this weekend. I used my driver 6/7 times as I'm beginning to trust it more. 2nd shot again was Hybrid/6iron or less. So on the 2 rounds I have broke 100, I haven't used my 3/4/5 iron once - so I may as well take them out of the bag!


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*



MrBrightside said:



			breaking 100 consistently I feel will open up the world of golf for me as it's at this point I feel I'll be at an acceptable standard to visit others courses and accept (or even invite people) to games via work.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it, I visit loads of course's and play with better standards of players at there course or other course's and don't feel bad about scuffing a drive or 4 putting from 10 feet. I knock it round around 100, play some cracking shots but also duff stupid shots and still enjoy it and normally don't hold anyone up.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

I was lucky, my first ever round of golf was under 100 using clubs I'd borrowed off my Dad.

Wind the clock on 22yrs and next time I play I'll be happy to keep it under 100 :rofl:


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 19, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			rather than a new technique I would serious suggest that you remove everything from the bag above a 6 iron (maybe even chuck that out too!) but retain your normal teeing clubs (whether than be a driver or a 3 wood etc doesn't matter).  I can almost guarantee you will save 10 shots.  Note if the 6 iron isn't enough to get you to the green (1) do not try to force it (2) use an even more lofted club to make absolutely sure your sub-conscious doesn't try and force it!
		
Click to expand...

Duncan, thanks for the advice. I think that is a sensible approach if I tee off well, but if I don't, would you still suggest two or three 7i's instead of trying to hit a 5 off the deck? Alternatively, on longer holes would you still suggest two 7i's instead of a 5?

One thing I am thinking more and more about doing is just taking my medicine if the rough with a SW or PW. Often I have been trying 7/8/9i and that has always been difficult!


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Broke 100 after about 6 months, playing twice a month, took me a good while longer to break 90 and after about 5yrs of playing I've not broke 80, got close with an 82, but even that 82 was a couple of years back.

I quite regularly shoot my age (45) on a round, but that's just the front 9 

Click to expand...

 You are only 45 ?

I broke 100 after a few months. and 90 a few months later from my very bad memory. Probably a year to break 80 and another year to get to single figures. I did play all the time, and I was a nipper so it seemed relatively easy.


----------



## delc (Feb 19, 2015)

Probably about 3 or 4 months after starting playing, although I had a series of lessons at night school (hitting plastic balls in a church hall) before I went out on a real course. Like the previous poster I was in my early teens and was a fast learner.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 19, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			rather than a new technique I would serious suggest that you remove everything from the bag above a 6 iron (maybe even chuck that out too!) but retain your normal teeing clubs (whether than be a driver or a 3 wood etc doesn't matter).  I can almost guarantee you will save 10 shots.  Note if the 6 iron isn't enough to get you to the green (1) do not try to force it (2) use an even more lofted club to make absolutely sure your sub-conscious doesn't try and force it!
		
Click to expand...

This is some great advice. When I first stepped onto a course I had a 5w, 5-SW and a putter. I broke 100 2nd round as I was keeping the ball in play and not having reloads, I also broke 90 in a couple of months. Probably helped that my dad was a cat 1 so basically held my hand and told me exactly what shot to play every time.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 19, 2015)

H



TheCaddie said:



			This for me also. I want to enter comps etc but I won't until I'm consistent enough. I'm still at the stage where I am duffing shots 50 yards and doing this with company you have only just met is frightning to me. 

My best is 102, I have the week off work and I have my third lesson at lunchtime so thought I would go out on the course after and hit a couple of balls by myself but the weather has killed that idea so up the range instead. Bloody rain. Golf must be taking over my life if I am thinking like this &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

I have been lessons and they have made a big difference to my game so far. Getting back out this weekend to practice what I have been taught! 

For me, the 2nd long iron shot of the deck has been my killer. Surprisingly good (for my standard) at chipping and putting, but that long iron shot has been the scurge of my game. New technique to be put into practice this weekend. Excited and nervous!!![/QUOTE]

I don't carry any iron above a 6.....

Hybrids are the answer! I tried a ladies (6) 28* hybrid and I love it from 160+ yards off the fairway! 

So I now have a 24* and a  22* as well! Love them!


----------



## Bert (Feb 19, 2015)

Jack_bfc said:



			H

I have been lessons and they have made a big difference to my game so far. Getting back out this weekend to practice what I have been taught! 

For me, the 2nd long iron shot of the deck has been my killer. Surprisingly good (for my standard) at chipping and putting, but that long iron shot has been the scurge of my game. New technique to be put into practice this weekend. Excited and nervous!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't carry any iron above a 6.....

Hybrids are the answer! I tried a ladies (6) 28* hybrid and I love it from 160+ yards off the fairway! 

So I now have a 24* and a  22* as well! Love them![/QUOTE]


I have the Adams Idea iron set so the 4, 5 & 6 irons are hybrid and the 7 & 8 are called Hybirons  they have a larger club face. Part of my lesson today was hitting my hybrids off the deck as until now I was not confident or knowledgeable enough to be hitting them at all, except of the tee. I would only use 7i or up, but by the end I was hitting the 5 iron (hybrid) 180 yards off the deck so will definitely be trying the the weekend and can't wait. 

At the end of the lesson I got myself a membership pack to join


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 19, 2015)

It took me ages!! Quite ashamed to say about 18 months of proper golf. Even worse I'm only now doing it regularly after 4 years, I can feel it all coming together now though so looking forward to breaking 90, nearly did it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 19, 2015)

Attached is a record of how long it took from being pretty much a complete novice.
It was monumental when it happened.  Probably even bigger than breaking 90 and 80.
I will never forget it as I should've smashed 100, but got stuck in a bunker and took at 12, scraped through with a 99!
It was Epic!


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 22, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			rather than a new technique I would serious suggest that you remove everything from the bag above a 6 iron (maybe even chuck that out too!) but retain your normal teeing clubs (whether than be a driver or a 3 wood etc doesn't matter).  I can almost guarantee you will save 10 shots.  Note if the 6 iron isn't enough to get you to the green (1) do not try to force it (2) use an even more lofted club to make absolutely sure your sub-conscious doesn't try and force it!
		
Click to expand...

Duncan, a HUGE thank you! I took your advice today and shot my best ever of 100. I actually only used a 7 when it came to my 2nd short as I tee'd off really well today, and by using a 7 and hitting as I've recently been taught in my lessons, I had some brilliant success.

It was probably my wedges that let me down if anything, but wow, what a feeling to play some consistent and well thought out course management. Thanks!!!


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 22, 2015)

Great stuff, I'm also heading in the right direction with 113, against the last couple of weeks where I was >120+ - felt I was striking much better off the fairway and tee. 4nr pars too which was nice.

Was a a bit grim out there also as we didn't tee off till 11.


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 22, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Great stuff, I'm also heading in the right direction with 113, against the last couple of weeks where I was >120+ - felt I was striking much better off the fairway and tee. 4nr pars too which was nice.

Paws a a bit grim out there also as we didn't tee off till 11.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! Have you had lessons as well? If not.... invest. I could not recommend them highly enough.


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes currently have 30 mins sessions at john letters academy/ direct golf cambridge 
,  just working on weight transfer and tempo and the swing is nearly complete. I'll be onto chipping putting next.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 22, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Duncan, a HUGE thank you! I took your advice today and shot my best ever of 100. I actually only used a 7 when it came to my 2nd short as I tee'd off really well today, and by using a 7 and hitting as I've recently been taught in my lessons, I had some brilliant success.

It was probably my wedges that let me down if anything, but wow, what a feeling to play some consistent and well thought out course management. Thanks!!!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent.
I would agree that all people shooting 99-115 would save a bucket load of shots by concentrating on 1 thing only - course management!
Do not take a shot on that you can't hit! Simples.

Once you're under 99, my advice would be 100 yards and in or 80 yards and in.  Get that area sharp and 90 will be in your sights in no time.

Good luck!


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 23, 2015)

Shot my first sub 100 today! 96 on Woldingham. 39 points...playing off 28, my handicap has now dropped to 27! Haha.

really chuffed considering only been playing properly since July!


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 23, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Shot my first sub 100 today! 96 on Woldingham. 39 points...playing off 28, my handicap has now dropped to 27! Haha.

really chuffed considering only been playing properly since July!
		
Click to expand...

Quality work, well done!!


----------



## Bert (Feb 23, 2015)

Well done.  Very jealous


----------



## DaveL (Feb 24, 2015)

What helped me a lot, was playing to my handicap. On a par 4 which I had 2 extra shots on I treated it as a par 6 that way if you duff a shot it still gives you chance to recover, also helps in regards that your not trying smash the ball as hard as you can.


----------



## TheCaddie (Feb 24, 2015)

DaveL said:



			What helped me a lot, was playing to my handicap. On a par 4 which I had 2 extra shots on I treated it as a par 6 that way if you duff a shot it still gives you chance to recover, also helps in regards that your not trying smash the ball as hard as you can.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Playing sensible golf! 

This is something I did at the weekend using Duncan's advice. Fortunately I drove better than normal, which meant I used no lower than a 7i for my second shot. The difference it made was incredible as I was there, or there abouts in two for the majority of holes. 

Lesson this evening to focus on those 30-70yd wedge shots now! I started becoming good at the full wedge shot due to my hacking up the course, but after my round on Sunday, a little more focus needs to be put on the half and three quarter swings.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Took me about 2 months to do it the first time. Nearly 2 years to do it consistently. Broke 90 for the first time after about the 2 year mark. Currently hitting around 85 regularly.


----------



## Banzai (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

How on earth do you hit 85 regularly and still play off 22? i.e. 72+22 =94 and in fact 85 is better than your target handicap of 18 as well, if there have been no qualifying events for a while the first "85" card you hand in should give you a massive cut!


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 25, 2015)

DaveL said:



			What helped me a lot, was playing to my handicap. On a par 4 which I had 2 extra shots on I treated it as a par 6 that way if you duff a shot it still gives you chance to recover, also helps in regards that your not trying smash the ball as hard as you can.
		
Click to expand...

whats help me mentally to relax is 'giving' myself par to get to the green then two putts which is a round of 108 and something I'd be happy with right now! This way, miss a green on a par 3, it's not a biggy, two chips left, plus two putts - make par and your 'up'. Make a triple/8/9 and your hopefully still roughly on target. We'll this is the plan anyway.

made 4 pars at the weekend which is a result and I feel another step.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 25, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			whats help me mentally to relax is 'giving' myself par to get to the green then two putts which is a round of 108 and something I'd be happy with right now! This way, miss a green on a par 3, it's not a biggy, two chips left, plus two putts - make par and your 'up'. Make a triple/8/9 and your hopefully still roughly on target. We'll this is the plan anyway.

made 4 pars at the weekend which is a result and I feel another step.
		
Click to expand...

Good job. 

What I changed at the weekend, is I'd always play a club short. Before I'd always overhit the green on my fairway shots. Now with a club short I either land just short of the green or it's carrying onto the green.

I guess over time I'll understand which club I need and when, but for now I'd rather go short than long. 

I can't see me breaking 96 for a while - it did feel like a complete fluke round - everything went in, didn't lose any balls and only one penalty on the 18th (I got tired with my drive!). 

My previous rounds were 107, 111, 116 and 112 - so you can do it!


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 25, 2015)

The best score I have ever got was 82 on a par 72 course. I was over the moon! I have started to break 100 since the summer of 2014 when I started to get interested again. I recently shot a round of 87 at Moors Valley which I was pleased with but I hit some naf shots and I could have lowered it!


----------



## MrBrightside (Feb 28, 2015)

Well after last weeks 113, I started out ok today no pars but was on course for a good score. Had a stinky 10 on the 14 but came in with 110 - really happy with the progress, but makes me appreciate that you have to earn a 28H/C.

not bad considering I wasn't going to get out with the weather; would play again tomorrow if the mrs would let me!


----------



## Darren24 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good going mister keep up the good work and it will come down.


----------



## snell (Feb 28, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Well after last weeks 113, I started out ok today no pars but was on course for a good score. Had a stinky 10 on the 14 but came in with 110 - really happy with the progress, but makes me appreciate that you have to earn a 28H/C.

not bad considering I wasn't going to get out with the weather; would play again tomorrow if the mrs would let me!
		
Click to expand...

Keep it going pal :thup:


----------



## TheCaddie (Mar 1, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Well after last weeks 113, I started out ok today no pars but was on course for a good score. Had a stinky 10 on the 14 but came in with 110 - really happy with the progress, but makes me appreciate that you have to earn a 28H/C.

not bad considering I wasn't going to get out with the weather; would play again tomorrow if the mrs would let me!
		
Click to expand...

Good work! Get some lessons midweek of an evening if you can! Shots will come tumbling down!


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 1, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Good work! Get some lessons midweek of an evening if you can! Shots will come tumbling down!
		
Click to expand...

Next lesson is on Tuesday, going to ask if we can have a look at woods - irons are going really well at the moment up to 160yrds.

although I can hit a 6 iron dead straight or draw, I'm getting a massive slice with the driver. If I can get off the tee it does wonders for my confidence, if I'm ob or in the trees my head goes for the next few holes. Equally I'm not really happy to take an iron off the tee as, as wild as it is the drivers forgiving with the head size and it gets it out there.

Tried all the YouTube lessons on driver....

playing again Tuesday before my lesson and the target is 105-109.

tbh, I did miss a gimme on the 110 round but I'd rather know exactly what I'm shooting!


----------



## TheCaddie (Mar 1, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Next lesson is on Tuesday, going to ask if we can have a look at woods - irons are going really well at the moment up to 160yrds.

although I can hit a 6 iron dead straight or draw, I'm getting a massive slice with the driver. If I can get off the tee it does wonders for my confidence, if I'm ob or in the trees my head goes for the next few holes. Equally I'm not really happy to take an iron off the tee as, as wild as it is the drivers forgiving with the head size and it gets it out there.

Tried all the YouTube lessons on driver....

playing again Tuesday before my lesson and the target is 105-109.

tbh, I did miss a gimme on the 110 round but I'd rather know exactly what I'm shooting!
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with that. I wouldn't say I lose my head for a few holes, but tee'ing off well is a huge confident booster! I had my best round ever recently of 100 and my driving and iron play was by far the best it'd ever been! Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Bert (Mar 1, 2015)

Just back in the warm the weather was horrendous for the majority if the round with high winds and lashing rain but kept going.  

Shot a best score 102 though and blew up on a few holes, I left at least 10 shots out there. My best round by far off the tee which gave me the confidence, was teeing the ball lower & used nothing lower than a 5 iron and kept the ball in play.

The day I break 100 is getting closer.  I am well chuffed with the result considering the weather


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 1, 2015)

Bert said:



			Just back in the warm the weather was horrendous for the majority if the round with high winds and lashing rain but kept going.  

Shot a best score 102 though and blew up on a few holes, I left at least 10 shots out there. My best round by far off the tee which gave me the confidence, was teeing the ball lower & used nothing lower than a 5 iron and kept the ball in play.

The day I break 100 is getting closer.  I am well chuffed with the result considering the weather 

Click to expand...

Great stuff, brave playing out there today. Yesterday the wind took the ball too far on some shots and didn't move it on others. Come the dry weather I'll save a couple of couple of strokes on fat-strikes also.

well played, don't know about you guys but I'm going to be ecstatic when I break 100 lol.


----------



## Bert (Mar 1, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Great stuff, brave playing out there today. Yesterday the wind took the ball too far on some shots and didn't move it on others. Come the dry weather I'll save a couple of couple of strokes on fat-strikes also.

well played, don't know about you guys but I'm going to be ecstatic when I break 100 lol.
		
Click to expand...

To me, I will become a proper golfer when I break 100 and I will be the happiest chap around.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2015)

Not easy conditions today, certainly down in Berkshire so that won't have helped scoring. You need to get it in play off the tee so a driving lesson will definitely be a good idea


----------



## Bert (Mar 1, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not easy conditions today, certainly down in Berkshire so that won't have helped scoring. You need to get it in play off the tee so a driving lesson will definitely be a good idea
		
Click to expand...

It certainly wasn't easy and that is what cost me the score, the last four holes were hard work as I was soaked through (decent waterproofs needed). Had three lessons so far, next one is on the tenth, hopefully will be on my woods and driver as we have not gone their yet.


----------



## Johnny H (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm still looking to break 100.

Started playing at the start of the year (not the best weather to start playing lol) and have had only 3 full rounds, 110-111-1,  lose a lot of balls at the minute but think will stop soon I hope.

I'm having lessons so things are looking up.

Playing again next Wednesday so maybe that will be the round &#128512;.


----------



## Darren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

At the course I am at now I have yet to break 100 of the White tees in comps but have done it off the yellows. This year is the year I will do it and I intend to get down to 18 from 24&#128522;


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 5, 2015)

Darren24 said:



			At the course I am at now I have yet to break 100 of the White tees in comps but have done it off the yellows. This year is the year I will do it and I intend to get down to 18 from 24&#62986;
		
Click to expand...

you'll needing to change your name if all goes well!


----------



## MrBrightside (Mar 5, 2015)

Johnny H said:



			I'm still looking to break 100.

Started playing at the start of the year (not the best weather to start playing lol) and have had only 3 full rounds, 110-111-1,  lose a lot of balls at the minute but think will stop soon I hope.

I'm having lessons so things are looking up.

Playing again next Wednesday so maybe that will be the round &#62976;.
		
Click to expand...

thats a great start, I played earlier in the week and after 6 was 8 over - then bang couldn't hit a ball to save my life. Something just clicked the wrong way, went for a lesson same thing happened it reminded me of when my 5yr old gets my clubs out it was that bad.


----------



## Johnny H (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry that's meant to be 110-111-110, playing again on Wednesday so I'm hoping to get even closer. 
Anything below 105 will be great


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Mar 6, 2015)

Johnny H said:



			Sorry that's meant to be 110-111-110, playing again on Wednesday so I'm hoping to get even closer. 
Anything below 105 will be great
		
Click to expand...





Keep the faith. Started playing in July and decided to have an official handicap this year. Here are the rounds I've played this year. Randomly had a 96 out of nowhere!

playing there again tomorrow so hoping to break 100 again


----------



## Bert (Mar 28, 2015)

Scored exactly 100 this afternoon in horrible windy conditions.  Gutting because I had a 7 on the first hole (par 4) and a six on a par three. 

Playing again tomorrow.  Hopefully I have found a tee shot with my hybrids, played the last three holes off the floor (no tee) and hit the best three tee shots i've ever hit.  Defiantly the way forward.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't be too hard on yourself. That's a good improvement and decent scoring in tricky sounding conditions and so you know it's there to be done. Go out and just play, course manage every time and don't try and force it. It will happen and once you get the monkey off the back you can aim for 95, then 90


----------



## Bert (Mar 28, 2015)

I know i am being hard on myself, I Just feel that the golfing world will open up for me once I have achieved it.  I know I will it do it once the weather improves so can not wait.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Mar 30, 2015)

Bert said:



			I know i am being hard on myself, I Just feel that the golfing world will open up for me once I have achieved it.  I know I will it do it once the weather improves so can not wait.
		
Click to expand...

I hit 109 on Saturday, but didn't feel as if I was too slow or a lot worse than the 15, 18 and 20 handicappers I played with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2015)

Bert said:



			I know i am being hard on myself, I Just feel that the golfing world will open up for me once I have achieved it.  I know I will it do it once the weather improves so can not wait.
		
Click to expand...

Patience. It will come and then you can focus on 90


----------



## Bert (Mar 30, 2015)

SHiiBBZ said:



			I hit 109 on Saturday, but didn't feel as if I was too slow or a lot worse than the 15, 18 and 20 handicappers I played with.
		
Click to expand...

Me to.  As I previously said I played with a 20, 21 & 24 handicapper and thought In have nothing to be frightened of.  Today I received and email to register for howdidido, I went to the results page of my club and was surprised by the scores (division 2), thinking everyone would be low 80's etc as I didn't really have a idea what to expect as I've never seen any golf results before. 

After seeing this I don't think I am a million miles away now (the improvement in the last month has transformed my game) and if I could improve my accuracy from 100 yards and in I think I could play to 18 comfortably ( I might be completely wrong & if I am anyone reading this thinks I am on cloud cuckoo land then please say )

Can't wait to get that feeling of playing with a card in my hand and then going to pieces in my first comps


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't actually remember.


----------



## markgs (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

4 hours my first ever round


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 30, 2015)

MrBrightside said:



			Next lesson is on Tuesday, going to ask if we can have a look at woods - irons are going really well at the moment up to 160yrds.
		
Click to expand...


If you can putt and chip you should be able to break 100 just hitting decent enough shots up to 160.

Try that and see what happens


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			If you can putt and chip you should be able to break 100 just hitting decent enough shots up to 160.

Try that and see what happens
		
Click to expand...

Course management is key to lower scores.


----------



## Bert (Mar 30, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			If you can putt and chip you should be able to break 100 just hitting decent enough shots up to 160.

Try that and see what happens
		
Click to expand...

This.  My score of a 100 came with a longest tee shot of 164 yards with a 5 iron.


----------



## Bert (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Well I have finally done it!!! I broke 100 with a 96 so so happy, to do it April has beaten my expectations!! Now to do it for real with a card in my hand with the pressure on. 

Next target to break it consistently.

Hopefully will be doing my first card for my handicap on Wednesday, can't wait.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Congrats. Now to do it as you say with card and pencil. Keep calm, swing smoothly and do what you did today


----------



## Bert (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: How did it take for you to break 100?*

Thank you. Feel like a real golfer now.


----------

